# warriors of chaos army wip -knights finished 17/1/14



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all ive started a woc army im going nurgle themed for this part of the army, so heres what i have so far to paint

hero with great weapon
hero with 2 hand weapons
gamesday sorc

19 woc- c/m/s , 2 hand weapons
20 woc- c/m/s shields

2x 5 war hounds
3 dragon ogres great weapons

heres a few pics of heros and 1 woc unit thats a wip

sorc
















hero great weapon
























hero duel weapons
















unit 2 test miniature
















unit 1 wip
























then a bit work on them today








better pic to follw for this in better light

all comments wlcome, this is my first wfb army painting in a good while.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

When I saw the massive picture of the Sorc loading, I thought they were going to be total dogshit.

You've done a really great job mate!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

torealis said:


> When I saw the massive picture of the Sorc loading, I thought they were going to be total dogshit.
> 
> You've done a really great job mate!


ha ha thanks
i hate it when they always load up massive , but overall so far there coming along nicely just trying to get the hang of using the new rust technical paint from gw , but it seems to be working quite well, ive also just assembled 5 knights im yet to decide if i go with the off white/bone colour scheme for them orr an all rust experience like my test model pictured.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Sweet looking army man


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks I really enjoying painting these guys alongside my 40k project gives it a real change of pace.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

more pics 


























still gotta add silver edges to the rusted areas and finish the leather works


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

My only niggle is that the fat lord looks very healthy apart from the spots; he might look better with a more pallid highlight over the top of the main flesh to make it less ruddy.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> My only niggle is that the fat lord looks very healthy apart from the spots; he might look better with a more pallid highlight over the top of the main flesh to make it less ruddy.


yeah i was having the same thought, i was thinking of using a mix of the base flesh colour(tallen) and mix it with rotten flesh, to try and dull down his flesh


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Padre Nurgle approves. Looking good! You might try adding a little silver back to the rusted weapons around the edges where the rust would naturally flake off-- it helps make the effect (which already looks great, don't get me wrong!) more realistic.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

The Son of Horus said:


> Padre Nurgle approves. Looking good! You might try adding a little silver back to the rusted weapons around the edges where the rust would naturally flake off-- it helps make the effect (which already looks great, don't get me wrong!) more realistic.


yeah agreed i still need to do that, in the first set of pics ive done it on a all rusted warrior which my 2nd unit of warriors is going to be painted like.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking really good, I especially like the two GD minis you've got going on there, it's such a pity they didn't make a general release mini like that sorcerer. I agree about the silver edging but you are onto that, the only other recommendation I would have is to go back over some of the flat areas with a bone color and lightly layer up a little where the wash has covered more area than just the immediate surrounding of the rivet. Of course if you like the effect disregard that last comment!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Looking really good, I especially like the two GD minis you've got going on there, it's such a pity they didn't make a general release mini like that sorcerer. I agree about the silver edging but you are onto that, the only other recommendation I would have is to go back over some of the flat areas with a bone color and lightly layer up a little where the wash has covered more area than just the immediate surrounding of the rivet. Of course if you like the effect disregard that last comment!


yeah its a really ice mini , with regards to your suggestion, it something ill prob look at going back over in the future, im planning on churning this army out so i can game with it i hate gaming with models not painted lol


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all got an updtae, ive got both my warrior units finished, dragon ogres started and one entered into painting deathmatch, dulled my lords skin a bit , and that leaves me 5 knights to do, and 10 warhounds.

unit 1 with 1 lord/hero

















unit 2- shields to do still

















lord with great weapon- skin dulled down less healthy looking









lord and unit with sorc








dragon ogres
















































army shot









so im not sure how to paint the knights yet, do i go with all rust look or the off white, or i could paint them khornate and they could be the first part of my khorne detachment for this force.

all comments welcome.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

What would be good to add some depth to this force, so far it's all nurgle based except the knights as I can't decide for them yet shag mark to paint them in


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Those are some beautiful models - Your skill in painting the corrupt, the rusted and the bloated are excellent!

The only thing I would note on, was that the rust isn't quite gritty enough. You got the colors down perfectly, but the surfaces of the rusted metals are a bit too smooth. A technical undercoat such as Typhus Corrosion would give you a excellent rusted feeling.

Beyond that, a big thumbs up from here - They look awesome man!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Those are some beautiful models - Your skill in painting the corrupt, the rusted and the bloated are excellent!
> 
> The only thing I would note on, was that the rust isn't quite gritty enough. You got the colors down perfectly, but the surfaces of the rusted metals are a bit too smooth. A technical undercoat such as Typhus Corrosion would give you a excellent rusted feeling.
> 
> Beyond that, a big thumbs up from here - They look awesome man!


 thanks, i was thining along the same lines with the rusted areas, ive been using the new gw rust paint then washing it with agax earthshade, but i should get some the new corrosion and see how that effects it.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

kickboxerdog said:


> but i should get some the new corrosion and see how that effects it.


Well you can see it here actually, as I used it on the blade and chain of my Great Unclean One:










This effect was made by:

- Basecoating in Leadbelcher
- Smothering it with Typhus Corrosion
- Drybrushing with Ryza Rust
- Slight drybrush with Leadbelcher in some areas

The texture on the Typhus Corrosion gives it that last kick of rust in my opinion. But again, it's all in the eye of the beholder


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

nice nice ill def have to get some and try it out


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

quick up date i knocked out 10 warhounds last night and got my knights started 









































all comments welcome


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Nordicus said:


> Well you can see it here actually, as I used it on the blade and chain of my Great Unclean One:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tryed it out on my 5 knights, i went with a bit of a more heavy dry brush of both rust and metal than you did, but they come up not to bad i feel

































all comments welcome


----------

